# do you thing the Nikon D700 still a good investment?



## Garamirezm (Jul 29, 2012)

*<Pointless image removed>
*


----------



## Garamirezm (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a question for you about DSRL cameras. I own a Nikon D7000 but I want to buy a full frame camera. I was interested in getting the Nikon D700 last year but I decided to wait for its replacement. Then, Nikon introduced the D800. Don't take me wrong! I think that camera is awesome, but I also know that is a little too much for me. The size of the raw file is astronomical and the price is a little too high for me.


With all that explanation, do you thing the Nikon D700 still a good investment?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2012)

The D700 is an excellent camera.  I use mine daily.  Yes, there are better ones out there (or at least ones with better specs), but just because something new comes out doesn't reduce the quality of the old product.  It's still as good as it ever was!  Better now that it can be had more cheaply on the used market.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 29, 2012)

At the risk of sounding biased, as I'm currently trying to find a new home for my D700, I absolutely love mine. I got it in January (didn't want to wait 3 months for the D800 to reach the consumer). Megapixels are a marketing gimmick used to fool amateurs, unless you're printing bigger than 11x14". The low light performance is at the top of its generation of DSLRs. Seeing as how you can find one used for $1500-$1800 depending on condition, it's a fabulous value. The only reason I'm leaving it is for a second CF card slot, 100% viewfinder and battery life of the D3. For you, those factors are meaningless.

There are plenty of "newer" cameras, with "better" specs, but for somebody trying to make the jump to FX, it's still a great investment.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd say it's a great investment. I don't use any current generation cameras, and I couldn't give less of a shat.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2012)

Many today think a DSLR is made obsolete because a newer model has been released.

Camera makers love those people, and those that have to have the latest and greatest (early adopters).

DSLR camera sales became mainstream about 10 years ago. The first Nikon full frame was the pro grade D3 which launched in August of 2007.
The compact (no built in vertical grip) or prosumer, D700 launched just short of a year later in July of 2008.

A D700 in good condition is a very good camera, and will remain a very good camera for the next 20 years or so.

As a professional photographer, I purposely stayed at least 1 step back gear wise, so any technical issues could be identified by the 'early adopters' and then be mitigated by the camera makers before I moved up.

So after the D3s and D3x had been out a while, I bought my first D3 (and a backup D3). After the D300s had been out a few months, I picked up a couple of well cared for, low shutter count, D300 bodies from people that just had to have a D300s to replace their D300.

So in the Nikon prosumer line in the 10 years since January 2002 there has been the crop sensor D100, D200, D300/D300s, and since July 2008 (just 4 years) the full frame D700, and now the D800 & D800e.

There are rumors of a D400 and a D600 that will be released soon.

What will happen with DSLRs in the next 10 years?

July 29, 2022 - Nikon has just launched the new 150 MP, ISO 3,264,000 Nikon D7 (only $14,999), the new 120 MP, ISO 816,000 Nikon D7950 (only $5999), and the new 150 MP, ISO 1,632,000 Nikon 950x (only $9999)


----------



## greybeard (Jul 29, 2012)

I think a gently used D700 would be a great investment.  I don't think I would go new because the market has so many good used D700's now.


----------



## orb9220 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep if going full-frame would love a D700 myself. Beginning of the year where still 2000+. But last couple of months been seeing them in the $1600-$1800 range on a regular basis.

And like KmH I could care about owning latest greatest. As for me it's a tool and is it the right tool and get the job done for my needs. When it doesn't and starts to hinder or get in the way of me getting the shot. Then time to look at the latest greatest or the one step back models.
.
.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the proper term is "purchase", and not "investment". If you have NOT gone full-frame Nikon at this point, I honestly think that waiting a few more weeks for the D600 announcement would be a very smart move, rather than buying a D700 say, this week. Why? Well,  if there is a D600 announced within the next six weeks (a strong possibility IMHO), or if there is a D700 replacement or refresh announced, the supply of good, clean, used D700's will go up. And the price will also very likely go down as well, due to 1) increased supply and 2) decreased perceived value of D700 bodies, in light of the newer model(s).

I'm not so sure that 24 to 36 MP on FF is not valuable, even to "amateurs", or those making smallish prints. Comparing D700 images against D3x or D800 images shows that the higher-MP count images have a LOT MORE real resolving power. I think that a "D600" will have a 24MP FF sensor, and will cost probably $500 less than the price of a D700 body...well worth waiting for five to six weeks. Pre-order yourself one the first morning it is announced.


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 30, 2012)

I think if you have plan for a FX camera, it is important to choose the lens you buy now.


----------



## sleist (Jul 30, 2012)

No body is a "good investment".

I just bought a D700 a couple months ago - new.
I'm extremely happy.
That's all I care about.


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 30, 2012)

sleist said:


> No body is a "good investment"



I kindof disagree.  Sure, a camera body itself will not appreciate in value, but the purpose of an investment is to get a return on your money.  If a tool, such as a camera body, allows you to do that then I would say it is a "good investment".  On the other hand, if you already have the right tool for the job, then buying another tool that does nearly the same thing as your old tool probably wouldn't be a good investment.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 30, 2012)

The D700 is an excellent body! If it will meet your needs, then go for it! As mentioned above, there are other possibilities hopefully coming out soon.. and also the probability that those new releases may increase the number of D700s on the market, probably at lower prices. It is never an easy decision... so so what you think is best for you!


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 31, 2012)

What glass do you have ?

Unless you have a lot of, or exclusively, FX, you also need to replace your old DX lenses with FX ones.

Also, I would wait until the D600 is released. It sounds like thats the camera you would want. Its rumored to be released in october, and it will be basically a D7000 with a FX sensor.

First leaked Nikon D600 images | Nikon Rumors


----------



## pierrephillip (Jul 31, 2012)

There is no great investment in numerics. Life span is too short. It only stands by its modernity, being able to shoot like a machine gun and view your pictures just after.
The choice remains in the size like nex -5 for small pockets or full frame if you dont bother with camera size. The full frame allow the use of old lenses often better than new gizmos and much more cheaper. Since you can see the results almost immediately, working manual is not a probblem. My wife with a sony nex-5n is making better pictures when she uses my best Nikkor or Tamron lenses. So far my canon full frame does not beat my Nikon F Apollo.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 31, 2012)

I would say if you have the money a D700 is an AWESOME investment. I want one so badly it is killing me, I am trying to figure out right now how to finance a D200 , because that would be a huge upgrade for me.


----------



## Markw (Jul 31, 2012)

One just came up on my local CL for $1500 or best offer.  Best offer means, naturally, that they'll go lower.  The D3 sensor in a Prosumer-sized body  for les than $1500?  I'd call that a win any day.  

But, I already have a D800.  So, no need. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## JDFlood (Aug 4, 2012)

The D700 is a great camera. I have a D200, D700, and a D800. The D700 is really a camera without compromise... For normal humans. I recommend reading Ming 

Inspirations from older cameras: the Nikon D3, part one

I think he said it right. You will not be held back by a D700. He is right on the money. Take a look at the images he got with it. I love my D800, but will still be using my D700, frequently.  JD


----------



## Garamirezm (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, i just got one! 14k clicks, original nikon battery grip and cf memory for $1600. So far so good. I have taken some pictures to test it an everything is working great. Now, I need to sell my D90.


----------

